# 2005 NY International Auto Show - official thread and pics



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

NEW:
First 328 photos online: http://photos.leesoft.com/photos.cgi?album=nyauto2005

Let's start with the E90...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

More E90 (LarryN in the E90)


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Some things you don't usually get to do at an auto show..
(That's Elbert in the Ford GT, and me in the Lamborghini  )


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Other things you can't normally do... like sit inside a Vanquish S 
(me in the Aston Martin DB9, Pete Teoh in the DB9, Pete Teoh in the Lamborghini  )

More pics much later... I have about 3 more GB of photos to process...


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

alee said:


> Let's start with the E90...


Okay, I'm feeling that color.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Excellent pictures, Al.

Can you enlighten us on the interior build quality and grade of materials used?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Al, for the record, you suck :neener: :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> ...(me in the Aston Martin DB9,


   

You suck ! 

Great photos ! :thumbup:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Has anyone found the NY press launch videos? Detroit is always on MSN, but I can't seem to find the press launchs from NY anywhere.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Great pics, Al! :thumbup: 

Looks like fun. Was this the evening out with dinner for everyone (that you were to pay for)? :dunno:  

Any other pics to share?


.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

So, How'd you get in early?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

jgrgnt said:


> Can you enlighten us on the interior build quality and grade of materials used?


The quality of the plastics seems to be a bit improved over what I've felt in the E60. The cupholders (I know really important stuff), don't feel as flimsy as they looked in pictures. While I make no secret that I'm not a fan of any of the interiors in the post-E65 era, it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick said:


> Looks like fun. Was this the evening out with dinner for everyone (that you were to pay for)? :dunno:


This was a Wednesday night get-together for a few Fest regulars that weren't going to be able to make the Saturday dinner (but for some reason had time to come on Wednesday  ).

Pete Teoh, elbert, LarryN, as well as justinu and his girlfriend ended up flying/driving in. Pete wins the award for worst layover ever, and ended up going from Laguardia straight to the Javits Convention Center after being held prisoner on a plane for several hours due to bad weather.


> Any other pics to share?


I'll try and process a few more tonight.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

robg said:


> So, How'd you get in early?


On the Wednesday before the auto show, the East Side Settlement House holds a "Gala Preview" of the Auto Show. Entrance fee is $150/person, which gives you access to an open bar, hor'deurves, and essentially unlimited access to the show and vehicles in the show, with only a few vehicles you can't get into.

Not all the exhibits were done, so in some senses you get less, but we managed to have a great time.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Did you make new friends with the guy in the driver's seat?


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

alee said:


> More E90 (LarryN in the E90)


So now, in order to start the car, you need a two-step process instead of one, you have to insert a key and press a button.

This is progress?

I *hate* the Buick dashboard.

Automobile mag says interior quality is a step down from the e46.

It'll probably be my next car, unless the new Mazda Miata (MX5) tempts me first.

Ed


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Mathew said:


> Did you make new friends with the guy in the driver's seat?


 That's alee saying "Look ma, no hands"... I'll leave it to your imagination what he was doing right before... and why the other guy has a silly grin on his face. :eeps:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

I disagree with Automobile magazine. I think the E90 interior materials quality is as good as (and in some parts better) than the E46.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

:thumbup:









:thumbdwn:


----------



## CoasterLonghorn (Jan 10, 2005)

EdCT said:


> So now, in order to start the car, you need a two-step process instead of one, you have to insert a key and press a button.


It was a two-step process before. Before, you had to insert the key, and then turn. One step would be if you had the Comfort Access option that is available starting with September production. Then all you have to do is press a button.


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

EdCT said:


> In fairness, BMW's just following a trend, but can anyone explain the advantage of the separate push-button starter?
> 
> Ed


Well, from what I've read, data from crash tests suggests that the large key sticking out of the steering column was the cause for many torn-up knees in accidents. So in addition to the "gadget" factor, that is one of the reasons. Also, BMW offers a "convenience" feature as an option, so you don't even have to insert the key...all you do is push the button and leave the key in your pocket. So another way for them to make money, I guess. But I have to admit, I'd be tempted to pay for it if I were getting an E90.


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

Elwood said:


> This car didn't make the show


Too bad...another color we could have had a preview of...


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Jon said:


> :jawdrop:


 :stupid:

It's gorgeous. Saw it at the Chicago Auto Show and I was just in awe. Definitely a presence. I want it.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

GJR said:


> Well, from what I've read, data from crash tests suggests that the large key sticking out of the steering column was the cause for many torn-up knees in accidents. So in addition to the "gadget" factor, that is one of the reasons. Also, BMW offers a "convenience" feature as an option, so you don't even have to insert the key...all you do is push the button and leave the key in your pocket. So another way for them to make money, I guess. But I have to admit, I'd be tempted to pay for it if I were getting an E90.


I imagine part of it is driven by suppliers. Suppliers probably come up w/ systems like this, and market them to the automakers. I'd imagine automakers are incorporating this feature for a few reasons:
-The "isn't that cool" factor
-everyone else is doing it
-crash safety
-cost savings (no keys to cut, or lock cylinders).
-extra profit from charging for "keyless go" option

Without the "keyless go" feature, I think push-button start is kind of annoying since it makes starting the car a 2 step process.


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

*Push button*

What "convenience"? What do you do with the wad of keys (I don't carry many - 4) that would normally be out of your pocket and hanging off the steering column? I for one don't like to walk around or sit with keys in my pocket, so I would still take them out and put them somewhere in the car. I like the "old" way better, and I am far from a tech Luddite.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I hear the E90 M3 will have a crank starter under the radiator, between the foglights.

:lmao:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

:thumbup:

.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I hear the E90 M3 will have a crank starter under the radiator, between the foglights.
> 
> :lmao:


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Mark_325i said:


> What "convenience"? What do you do with the wad of keys (I don't carry many - 4) that would normally be out of your pocket and hanging off the steering column? I for one don't like to walk around or sit with keys in my pocket, so I would still take them out and put them somewhere in the car. I like the "old" way better, and I am far from a tech Luddite.


I only carry one key - the car key for which ever car I'm driving that day - so i love the idea of no keys to fumble with.


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

robg said:


> ...Without the "keyless go" feature, I think push-button start is kind of annoying since it makes starting the car a 2 step process.


In truth, the traditional method is also multi-step: 1) insert key, 2) turn stalk until engine starts.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> BTW, interesting to see the amber lights on the E90


I'd bet in a year or two it will get clears just as the Z4 did for 2005.


----------



## CoasterLonghorn (Jan 10, 2005)

I hope not, as that would mean sticking an orange reflector on a random part of the front corner.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Mathew said:


> Did you make new friends with the guy in the driver's seat?


Who cares about the guy in the driver's seat? I want to know if he got the number of the girl in the red dress behind the car.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> Who cares about the guy in the driver's seat? I want to know if he got the number of the girl in the red dress behind the car.


Of course I did.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

alee said:


> Of course I did.


 Perv!


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Elbert fills up the tank on the Porsche.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Pete Teoh said:


> Elbert fills up the tank on the Porsche.


Nice suit! :bigpimp:

.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> Elbert fills up the tank on the Porsche.


Just showing them how I feel about the Boxster


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Who cares about the guy in the driver's seat? I want to know if he got the number of the girl in the red dress behind the car.


 I bet justinu did.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Mathew said:


> I bet justinu did.


 I know that alee got the number of the handsome Asian guy standing next to the girl in red.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Great photos, Al. I wonder what the right button next to the sunroof button will be used for.


 Ejector seat.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> First 328 photos online: http://photos.leesoft.com/photos.cgi?album=nyauto2005


421 photos are now online. Use the above link to start from the beginning.

Use this link to continue from #328...
http://photos.leesoft.com/photos.cgi?album=nyauto2005&begin=321&end=328


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> At dinner:


I can't believe Al wore a clip on tie to dinner. :tsk:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Pete Teoh said:


> Spot the difference...


Yes...one is a flamingly gay looking, Asian nerd, who is deathly afraid of women and the other is Pete. 

Oh...you meant the difference between the two pictures? Sorry...my mistake. :eeps:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Ack!  Look out! The Borg!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Ack!  Look out! The Borg!


:rofl:


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Ack!  Look out! The Borg!


Wow, you guys are the model of the fashion-plate-accessorized metrosexual 

Ed


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

I’m loving this thread!! :rofl: :thumbup: 



: popcorn:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

EdCT said:


> Wow, you guys are the model of the fashion-plate-accessorized metrosexual
> 
> Ed


or nerdnosexual?


----------

